# Terje was right.



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, not sure what happened, but I do remember Terje railing on snowboarding becoming an Olympic sport.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It has to do with the governing bodies that control the qualifications process/contests.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

So what's the story here?


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, please share!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

probably this from a week or so ago. not much substance yet, just the ongoing question of whether contrived FIS events should take precedence over established snowboarding events like Winter X, etc. Of course, to FIS, the FIS events take precedence.

Top Snowboarders Meet To Discuss Olympic Qualifying Process | TransWorld Business


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

david_z said:


> probably this from a week or so ago. not much substance yet, just the ongoing question of whether contrived FIS events should take precedence over established snowboarding events like Winter X, etc. Of course, to FIS, the FIS events take precedence.
> 
> Top Snowboarders Meet To Discuss Olympic Qualifying Process | TransWorld Business


Yeah, good article.

I think dates for the next couple years have been released behind the scenes, and I bet there are major conflicts.

fuck the FIS ,is really what the "Terje is Right" sticker on ebay from seven years winter should say. ( i bought one).


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Terje's always right. That's why I ride a T7. Not sure what I'm going to do now that I hear he's working on wacked powder boards... :dunno:


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

That article was from 2011 not 2012


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

skip11 said:


> That article was from 2011 not 2012


You are right, but I think the same shit is happening as last year around the same time of year. Dates are released for the next comp season and riders start choosing when to compete and when to shred pow/film.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

skip11 said:


> That article was from 2011 not 2012


d'oh! my bad...


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Terje's always right. That's why I ride a T7. Not sure what I'm going to do now that I hear he's working on wacked powder boards... :dunno:


Sad. Oh people nowadays are really hard to read. 


Killington Ski Trip
Killington Ski vacation packages
Mont Tremblant ski
Mont Tremblant ski packages


----------

